# الميكروبات ومستقبل النفط



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (27 يوليو 2007)

موضوع شيق جدا نشرته مجلة العربى عدد يوليو 2007يتكلم عن استخدام تقنية الميكروبيلوجى وتطور هندسة الجينات واستخدامها فى عمليات الحفر واستخراج النفوط الثقيلة التى مازالت فى طيات الأرض تعاند قدرات وحيل التكنولوجيا فى استخراجها

مقتطفات من هذا الموضوع​من المعلوم ان جزء يسيرا من الغاز الطبيعى يتسرب الى سطح الرض من طبقات النفط والغاز العميقة وان هذا الغاز تتغذى عليه البكتيريا التى تتجمع عند مخارج الغاز هذه. ولقد دلت الدراسات على ان كل نوع من البكتيريا يتغذى على نوع معين من الغازات وبذالك نستدل من نوع البكتيريا على وجود طبقات النفط او الغاز فى الأعماق.

التقدم فى مجال البكتيريا المجهرية والتكنولوجية الحيوية والفيزياء والكيمياء والبوليميرات ؛ قاد الى ظهور ما يعرف بالبوليميرات الحيوية التى ادى استخدامها الى زيادة انتاج النفط اللزج.

هذه الطرق الجديدة ساعدت على زيادة انتاج بعض الحقول الروسية 4 مرات وتاثيرها يظهر خلال سنة


لزوجة النفط تعد معضلة كبيرة تواجهها الصناعة الأستخراجية لقد استخرجت معظم النفوط الخفيفة
وبقى النفط الثقيل وهو صعب الأستخراج اما بسسب لزوجته اوبسب كون الخزان بالغ التعقيد.
ويوجد الأن فى العالم احتياطى من النفط الثقيل يقدر بحوالى ثلاثة تريليونات برميل يحتاج استخراجها الى تكنولوجيا معقدة ومكلفة.

ودور البكتيريا فى حل هذه المشكلة المعضلة بالتاثير على كثافة النفط اللزج وتقوم بتقليلها وتخفيض درجة اللزوجة ايضا فضلا على انها تقوم بزيادة المخزون عن طريق تكوين الأحماض الدهنية
كما ان لها دورا كبيرافى تنظيف الأبار من وجدرانها من المواد الأسفلتية والشحوم والبارافينات....الخ

لا يزال النفط الخفيف يتدفق غزيرا من ابار الحقول العربية فيساهم فى ارواء حاجة العالم الى طاقة لتحريك عجلة التقدم والأزدهار ولكن هذا النفط لا شك اخذ احتياطيه فى التناقص فهل يحضر القائمون على الصناعة النفطية لمرحلة استخراج النفط المتيقى غى حقولهم بطريقة الأستنضاب المدعم وهل يعدون لأستخراج نفطهم الثقيل بالطرق الناجحة حيث تلعب تقنية الميكروبيولوجيا دورا رائدا فى هذا المجال............(.انتهى)

هذا الموضوع الهمنى اجابة على اسئلة احدهم كان يسأل عن علاقة علم الأحياء بعلوم الهندسة..
مع تحياتى .
مينى مهندس: اسلام عبد الرحمن​


----------



## noor alsabah (15 يناير 2010)

*توسع أكثر بالشرح*

أنا مهندسة كيميائية أعمل بحث عن طرق لستخراج النفط الثقيل باضافة مواد تخفض من لزوجة النفط بدلا من استخراجه بطرق حقن البخار لأنه يتسبب بتشكل مستحلبات نفطية 
أرجو مساعدتي في حا كان عندك معلومات عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## GeoOo (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abdelrahman108 (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومات

بس انا عندي اقتراح... اعتقد ان من المستحسن وضع المصادر المأخوذه منها المعلومه

ولكم جزيل الشكر.......


----------

